# John McClane's new gun



## Marduk13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Caught the new trailer for Die Hard 4, which comes out this summer.

Looks like John upgraded to the Px4

Check it out


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I just can't believe that Apple geeks is in the movie :-/


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

That means the price will go up so if you want one get it now.


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Yep, it's confirmed........................I will see it then...


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Good choice for him, good thing I already got one.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Niiiiiiice!


----------



## DRAEGER (Apr 7, 2007)

I still need one to go with my CX4 Storm 9mm...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - but I'm disappointed that he won't have his 92FS - I guess Beretta pushed them to use that instead - since they have cut back a lot on their production of the 92 it seems (in favor of the 90-Two)

Oh well....


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry - but I'm disappointed that he won't have his 92FS - I guess Beretta pushed them to use that instead - since they have cut back a lot on their production of the 92 it seems (in favor of the 90-Two)
> 
> Oh well....


I think it is just the times. This installment of the story comes 12 years after the 3rd one. I think they are just updating the character with new weapons along with a new attitude. I have shot a 92FS and it is a nice gun, but I must say the PX4 is definitely a better shooting weapon and it looks sleek and modern. I agree with the update.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have owned a few 92s over the years. And, I've shot the PX4 a few imes. in 9mm, the PX4 was just a non descript DA/SA pistol to me. I prefer the 92 much better.

Now in 40 cal - I was impressed with how the PX4 handles recoil. On my first shot, I looked at the slide again to make sure it was a 40 and not a 9mm.

I will admit, that while I am not a 40 fan - if I wanted a 40 cal handgun, I'd probably buy the PX4. Then again, I've never shot a 92 in anything other than 9mm.


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

The PX4 was designed to be a .40, it was modified to be a 9mm later. I think that is why you can feel the difference. I agree that in .40 cal the PX4 is in the 10 ring every time. It rivals my H&K USP Compact .40 as well as a good friends Glock 23. I am impressed with it for sure.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually - to my memory - the gun was designed for both at the same time. I forget which actually hit the shelves first - the 9mm or the 40. But I don't think there was much time difference. 

So, I don't think that part of it matters. It's just that rotating barrel handles the increased pressure and recoil better, IMHO...


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I watched a webcast form the 2006 Shot Show where it was explained that the PX4 was made intially in .40 but was released in 9mm also. I will see if I can find the webcast and post it. I did a lot of research on this gun before buying it so I could be confused. I agree that they were both released around the same time but intially it was made as .40 according to the webcast.


----------



## Marduk13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Uh-Oh

Horrible news


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

Why oh why would they make it a PG-13, that makes me not wanna see it, i was skeptical cause willis is getting a bit old, that it may not be as good, but i was still gonna see it cause bruce is the man, but pg-13, figures they make movies pg-13 now when im old enough to see it all why couldnt all the R movies be pg-13 when i was kid?


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I have owned a few 92s over the years. And, I've shot the PX4 a few imes. in 9mm, the PX4 was just a non descript DA/SA pistol to me. I prefer the 92 much better.
> 
> Now in 40 cal - I was impressed with how the PX4 handles recoil. On my first shot, I looked at the slide again to make sure it was a 40 and not a 9mm.
> 
> I will admit, that while I am not a 40 fan - if I wanted a 40 cal handgun, I'd probably buy the PX4. Then again, I've never shot a 92 in anything other than 9mm.


I and a pal did an objective review of my PX4 9 mm and M9, and there is no discernible difference in perceived recoil between the two. That's saying a lot for a pistol with a lot less mass than the standard 92. 
I only have a 96D Centurion, so I can't comment on perceived recoil of a full-size 96, but the M&P 40 tames the recoil much better, even though it is lighter.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Actually - to my memory - the gun was designed for both at the same time. I forget which actually hit the shelves first - the 9mm or the 40. But I don't think there was much time difference.
> 
> So, I don't think that part of it matters. *It's just that rotating barrel handles the increased pressure and recoil better*, IMHO...


What increased pressure is that?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

You mean he's not carrying a Glock 7?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, that's the plastic thing that doesn't set of the metal detector.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Sorry - but I'm disappointed that he won't have his 92FS - I guess Beretta pushed them to use that instead - since they have cut back a lot on their production of the 92 it seems (in favor of the 90-Two)
> 
> Oh well....


Yea, it's all politics.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

rection47 said:


> Why oh why would they make it a PG-13, that makes me not wanna see it, i was skeptical cause willis is getting a bit old, that it may not be as good, but i was still gonna see it cause bruce is the man, but pg-13, figures they make movies pg-13 now when im old enough to see it all why couldnt all the R movies be pg-13 when i was kid?


Meh. PG-13 can get away with a lot more now than it could with the original came out. He still says, "Yippie-ky-yay m*therfucker" so I'm good with it.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

well I saw die hard, and in the opening scenes, he had a sig 220. I could tell by the shape and mags he was using, he got the PX4 later on in the movie, the movie was good though.. sooo


----------

